# Fire alarm/cctv/security tech?



## Landon531 (May 5, 2008)

Im currently an inspector now but have experience installing, trouble shooting and sales of systems. Currently live in TN but due to personal issues asside from work Im looking for a job and moving to FL. The location isnt important aside from safety for my wife and daughter. Have resume I can email if needed. If anyone in the industry needs someone or knows or someone I would appreciate the heads up. Thanks Landon


----------

